# 80 Teeth and a Small Head ......



## hoofhearted (Feb 8, 2015)

*Am Documenting .. HOWEVER ...This machine now (2-8-2015) on E-B .. vintage cycles** category ...*






















........*patric*


=======================
=======================


----------



## catfish (Feb 8, 2015)

Brother Patric does it again!     Great info!


----------



## barracuda (Feb 8, 2015)

The seller states that the front wheel is metal clad and the rear is steel - my Pope has the same configuration. Is this simple a case of replaced wheels, or was a mix of rims common?


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 8, 2015)

And now it's sold!


----------



## mikey-motorbikey (Feb 8, 2015)

80 teeth what a monster!


----------



## catfish (Feb 8, 2015)

Crazy8 said:


> And now it's sold!




That was a good deal on a rare bike.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 8, 2015)

barracuda said:


> The seller states that the front wheel is metal clad and the rear is steel - my Pope has the same configuration. Is this simple a case of replaced wheels, or was a mix of rims common?




Well, to me the og front wheel got clobbered (note mangled fork) and was replaced.


----------



## barracuda (Feb 8, 2015)

Makes sense.


----------



## olderthandirt (Feb 9, 2015)

Cool bike  bet it sold for more than when it was new ? just a thought


----------



## bricycle (Feb 9, 2015)

80 Teeth and a Small Head ...... 

..sounds like my dog!


----------



## chitown (Feb 20, 2015)

1917 "Pope Special"


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 20, 2015)

Heck with that crank sprocket, all ya gotta do is ya put 10 gears on the rear hub, and ya can take the freeway to work and back!


----------

